# Kuwait visa (medical/syphilis)



## dylangking (6 mo ago)

I am in the UK and have been accepted for a teaching job (primary) in Kuwait. I had syphilis 10 years ago and was treated for it but I am aware that antibodies may still show in the tests. As part of the medical, a syphilis test is required, would this affect my visa application and it being approved if it shows the antibodies, or would the doctors need to state that it is not active/infectious to support my case?


----------

